# Going for CGC/TDI... advice and a few small ???s



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I am taking Cullen on the 20th to test for his CGC and TDI test. I have seen many videos and it seems like testing can vary depending on the person judging. I have a few questions/needs for tips. 

1) Am I allowed to put ANY pressure on the leash for the walk/turns?
Also, as far as corrections, when it comes to the food on the ground, what is allowed ( "Leave IT" or a slight tap on the lead?). 

2) What is acceptable for giving him to a stranger and leaving for 3 minutes? I really think it will depend on the particular person ( if they would just talk to him, I think we would be fine, but have seen CGC tests where the person is like a tree, not sure how he is going to handle that). 

3) Loud Noise test... What again is acceptable behavior? I mean, he has done gunshots in the past and just looks and doesn't really care, but someone dropping a pan too close or turning on a vac might cause him to get up and show curiousity, especially if within a few feed). 

Would love advice. I think he will do fine, but last minute jitters I guess as the date approaches!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

VaBeachFamily said:


> I am taking Cullen on the 20th to test for his CGC and TDI test. I have seen many videos and it seems like testing can vary depending on the person judging. I have a few questions/needs for tips.
> 
> 1) Am I allowed to put ANY pressure on the leash for the walk/turns?
> Also, as far as corrections, when it comes to the food on the ground, what is allowed ( "Leave IT" or a slight tap on the lead?).
> ...


You can talk to your dog all you want. Loose leash is loose leash, I think its got to be 75% loose. No jumping on the stranger and minimal nervousness. For the loud noise, I think as long as they don't react(lunge or bark), you are good. I think most of it is voice, I don't remember using any physical corrections, so I'm not sure if they are allowed. Good Luck.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Frag and I got his CGC this spring/summer. Hope this helps.



VaBeachFamily said:


> I am taking Cullen on the 20th to test for his CGC and TDI test. I have seen many videos and it seems like testing can vary depending on the person judging. I have a few questions/needs for tips.
> 
> 1) Am I allowed to put ANY pressure on the leash for the walk/turns?
> Also, as far as corrections, when it comes to the food on the ground, what is allowed ( "Leave IT" or a slight tap on the lead?).
> ...


*Good luck!*


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

The TDI test was pretty easy. Are you doing it here in Hampton Roads? For us, the actual performance of the Therapy Dog "job" blew us out of the water. We retired...Scarlett was a super star passing the test, but her barking at people who are nervous around her was just too much to manage. 

Alas, she DID pass the test and I guess that is OK at the end of the day. 

PM me if you want some specifics on my experience taking the TDI locally.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Scarlett, yes, I am taking it locally, so will send you a message. Cullen has NO issues barking at anyone ( well, except around our house). A trainer I know is taking some time to help us work out the kinks just to make me feel better!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Good luck on your testing  Can't wait to read about it in the braggs section!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

And this is why, for a title, I think it should be taken 2 times at least a month apart, and by 2-3 different judges. Oh, that should be some other thread. But this 75% loose, where is that coming from? It really depends on the evaluator. Some evaluators are easy and will give you a pass if they see the leash get loose and stay there for a short period. Others want the leash loose. I think giving a correction or pulling the dog into position will get you a fail from anyone, but there is some level of leeway on the loose-lead walking.

Good luck. You should do fine. I did the TDI with Rushie and we passed it. But now they will have a child present, I think that has changed since I took it. Rush would have been ok with that I think. I was able to say, LEAVE IT over the food. I guess you have to step over it, not sure, it was a few years ago when we took it.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Well thanks to an awesome board member who took the test with the same person, I have a better understanding. Cullen won't take the biscuit even if you hand it to him, I was worried they would use BACON or something!!! I could only imagine his reaction. 

Our two largest worries will be... If I have to hand him and walk away, he might whine or bark at me, seeing as even when I have handed him over, it's to someone he knows. We also are going to just have to see about the whole meeting with a dog thing. He gets very excited when he thinks he is meeting a friend! We are going to just have to work on this.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

BTW, Selzer, how did you find somewhere doing the Herding Instinct? I see it on your signature. I have two people locally that do evaluations and training, but cannot seem to find a local place to do the actual HIC


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, the reason I type out Herding Instinct Certificate, is because I passed a herding instinct test, and got a certificate. But I don't believe this qualifies as the HIT because it was a single shot deal, and done by the Pyrean Shepherd Club. Nevertheless, we did get out there with these little shetland sheep and I did what the lady told me to do, and Babs did the rest. The woman said that she would make a great herding dog and that she checks in with me to see what I want next. She didn't say it in those words, but it was that the dog wanted to work with me to move the sheep. 

The did that at a puppy match, at the Polo Fields in Cleveland. I got my TDI with Rushie there too one year. It is a good sized show with matches it obedience, rally, conformation, etc. I think always held on the fourth of July. 

I suppose you could google Herding Instinct and look for places in your area. 

I asked what would happen if Babs wanted to EAT the sheep. The lady said she would protect her sheep. She had a crook. But I understand that if your dog does take a liking to sheep flesh, then you have to pay for the critter. And even so, I am sure people who own the sheep wouldn't be too happy about that.

Also, every year, our club has a herding fun day where they do herding instinct tests. I haven't been yet because it is always way far from me, considering the meetings are about 90 minutes away each way, and this is farther. Evenso, it is a great idea to get involved with a GSD club in your area. They put on matches and shows, and are up on who has the best training, sometimes they get together weekly to work young dogs and puppies, they have events like herding and agility.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh, I could only imagine if a dog decided to eat a small animal. Cullen has been out to help the principal of the local elementary school at herding the geese back towards the lake to keep the feces count down on the actual school grounds. Though I always pegged him for a small animal bandit, he actually seems to get the natural concept. That is what his parents do " for a living" so, I don't see why he couldn't. 

I checked the AKC site, looks like we will just wait, nothing local for any of the titles except for the same day as our CGC/TDI, so we will have to wait for a calendar update after November! Wish us luck on the 20th! I am just planning on doing some frisbee time before we leave, he will be nice and tired and I run less risk of him acting out during his heeling time. We have been working on it a lot at home and he is doing well, just figure with a bunch of people and dogs around that he isn't familiar with, it might be a different story. I actually have my son staying at home with my husband that day so he doesn't have that distraction!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Good luck on the 20th, you should do fine.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Thank you! Will post in the brag section that evening if we pass! I have faith in him, but I also will not be upset with him if he doesn't do well in the particular setting. Not sure I would go for Therapy again if he doesn't do well, but would def. try for CGC again.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

OK, so after talking to ScarlettsMom ( whom did the test with the same person as I will be) I learned that they do everything kind in a group setting... each dog performs each activity, then each dog does the next, etc. They are in a small area, and you are kinda lined up around other dogs the whole time... 

For all of you others who have done this, is this normal? When I have seen videos of others getting their CGC/TDI, it seems they are judged ONE person/dog at a time through the entire round of activities, and not crowded by everyone else testing. Cullen works great with me, but I am unsure that I want to test in this type of setting if it is avoidable.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

We were tested one dog at the time. (CGC) There was one other dog and handler in the ring because we had to approach, stop, shake hands and talk for a minute as part of the test. Dogs had to be kept on our left side for this part of the test. That was a close to doing a formal heel as it got. 

I got the impression they weren't all that interested in how pretty the sits, down etc. were, they just wanted to see that you had the dog under control and that it wasn't aggressive towards other dogs or humans.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

When I did the CGC everyone doing it was in a line and they took one dog at a time. When the dogs went to the 3 minute seperation the evaluator started the next dog. So each dog had its chance to go through the exercises on it's own.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

That is how I assumed it would be, but apparently it's not that way with this tester. Cullen is NOT dog aggressive, but if dogs are barking and acting like... well... dogs, he won't give me his all. I know it doesn't have to be completely formal obedience, but I still don't want him distracted when it's not called for! Thanks everyone, I think we are going to get with a friend that does them locally for CGC and hold off on Therapy


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

This is just something I figured out in the past month, but maybe it will help you. I took my puppy into the dog park to get him used to being around other dogs for this specific reason. I found that, while he enjoys running around with them, he much prefers to play frisbee with me. So what I'm doing is using this to my advantage, and I'm going to wean him from the frisbee to something smaller, with the eventual goal being that he'll totally ignore other dogs when he sees this object. That's my theory, anyway, lol. It just might work!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have done it both ways, we do some of the items kind of in a line, meet and greet, meet and greet with petting, grooming and handling, visual and audio distractions, then we all go to the side wile the dog does the loose lead walking, walking through the crowd, sit, down, stay, recall.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> When I did the CGC everyone doing it was in a line and they took one dog at a time. When the dogs went to the 3 minute seperation the evaluator started the next dog. So each dog had its chance to go through the exercises on it's own.


This is nice. All of the dogs did this exercise together both times. They also did the jogging and loud noises with all of them together too. I prayed all of the dogs would behave


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I appreciate it, guys. I will go for CGC, and just take the fall and pay again for therapy later!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

llombardo said:


> This is nice. All of the dogs did this exercise together both times. They also did the jogging and loud noises with all of them together too. I prayed all of the dogs would behave


I did it at a city wide dog event. There were over 10,000 people and dogs every where. They had a roped off area for the CGC. So lots of people and dogs still around but only one dog testing at a time. It was much easier than I had expected.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm a CGC evaluator and the guidelines say that during the 3 mins the dog can whine a bit, walk around or pant but can't pull, cry, whine excessively or generally freak out. They do not have to lie or sit still the entire time. As far as the greeting the stranger and dog, they can show interest and sniff in the general direction of the dog or person but not pull towards them, cower or hide or act aggressively. Same with the loud noises- obviously they're going to react in some way but they can't show extreme fear or aggression. In short, a 'normal' reaction is expected. You can talk to, encourage and pet your dog but can't use treats. Try to relax, make it fun and as normal a training session as you can and you'll do fine! Good luck! Oh, the CGC is going to be a title starting 1/13, so if you pass it you can fill out a form next year and it'll be a title rather than a certificate


----------

